
No Coding Skills. Many Competitors. Here's How I Make $10k/Month - contentellect
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/no-code-many-competitors-heres-how-i-still-make-10k-mo-42a0fba013
======
davidwritesbugs
I skimmed the page & the language style sets off buzzers & just think "yuck".
It smells of get-rich-quick, dream-selling crap.

